# Wall , electronic transformers



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

Read, somewhere, about usage of the computer, wall 
plug, and has the small box, in between. But I can not remember what this particular type 
can be use for. 90watts in, /// 19 .5 amp out,, thanks


----------



## CTCLibby (17 d ago)

Are you talking about the power supply from the wall to the laptop? If so, that output voltage is around 18 to 24VDC. The 19.5 part above is probably DC voltage out, not amps - most of these types usually put out less than 5Amps.

Later


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I would use one that gave about 12VDC and around 0.5A to power my Circuitron Tortoise switch machines. I collected these for a while, had a source that used multiple laptops and tablets and other devices that needed a transformer for charging. I did get one that put out 16VDC and 3A, it would have worked as a booster for a Digitrax system.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Wall Plugs AKA Wall Warts are small charging transformers. They produce various voltages. I try to find ones that produce 9 to 12 volts and run automated relays from them. They could be used for lighting too. LeMAX makes one in the 4.5 DC range for LED lights.
Laptop power supplies are large enough to run trains from. Even larger are the table top computer power supplies wher you can get mixed voltages. Mostly they are all used for as an extra DC power supply.


----------



## CTCLibby (17 d ago)

T-Man said:


> Wall Plugs AKA Wall Warts are small charging transformers. They produce various voltages. I try to find ones that produce 9 to 12 volts and run automated relays from them. They could be used for lighting too. LeMAX makes one in the 4.5 DC range for LED lights.
> Laptop power supplies are large enough to run trains from. Even larger are the table top computer power supplies wher you can get mixed voltages. Mostly they are all used for as an extra DC power supply.


If you decide to modify a computer power supply - be real careful as some will put out 30A of which you can weld with. I needed 5A a couple of years ago and did that modification - 5V at 30A, and I don't remember the 12V side - think about 12A or so. Mod was pretty easy although the one that I did needed a small load on it before the voltage would stabilize - few hundred mA if I remember correctly.

Later


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh I am already at the different, " Amp " for Miller signs, ( already) on 2nd panel, for those, Menards, and different LED's, pretty much, have 3.5, and a another small for different style LED
But , still and wondering this shows input 100-240 v and bottom line reads Output 19.5 V ~ 4.62 A, dont believe, it can weld , but what is safe to power with. Or is too much for anything.
Can it power small size trackage with RMT , beeps and a car or 2


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

To operate an engine you still need a controller. It's DC ideal for HO. It will run O stuff but it is not ideal with render whistles. A small dc transformer can do the trick with less fuss.


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

Ok, some things are for trains, and some things are for trash can, LOL, and thanks !!!


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

It doesn't hurt to have more amps than needed, in fact, best to have a margin and not run it at the maximum capacity. It can indeed weld with a small enough wire. Depending on what you are powering and the chance of a short circuit you may want to put inline your own circuit breaker just above the max amperage you need.


----------

